
8 facts that explain Google's complex situation with Chrome OS - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3000670/mobile-wireless/why-google-is-committed-to-chrome-os.html
======
stevep2007
This explainer puts Android and the Chrome OS into perspective and shows why
these Linux derivatives will both come together and remain separate.

